# Saturday king and cobe.



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Left out early with Dragonslayer and snatch it on board and headed south. Got to our first spot.....nothing. FF was blowing up but they just were not hungry I guess. Ran to the edge and picked up a nice king,trigger and a few mingos. Also picked up a really nice lane snap. Ran back in a caught a nice little cobe and called it a day. It was a little sloppy on the way out but turned out awesome. The water looks better then it has in a long time. Beautiful blue! Had a great day with my buddies! Almost forgot snatch it bowed up on a STUD jack that had to go back.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a weight on that lane! I think the state record is only like 5 pounds.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Get a weight on that lane! I think the state record is only like 5 pounds.


Dang man I will do that for sure. Thanks


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great report looks like good fun with great friends. And thank you for the information earlier.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Great report looks like good fun with great friends. And thank you for the information earlier.


Yeah man it was. No prob man I hope it helps you out!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you made it out. I sat around until I talked myself out of going. It's always nice to get that bonus Cobia.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Great day on the water, bro!! Thanks for the invite.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice! Congrats on a good trip


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job wade!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! Can yoh believe that people pay alot of money to come play in our backyard! Phil we still need to do that buddy boat trip to thr rigs!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Get a weight on that lane! I think the state record is only like 5 pounds.


JD I did weigh the lane but it was just a tad over 3 1/2 lbs. Thanks for the heads up brother!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome day hand!!! I was getting a little worried we where gonna come home empty handed. High light of my day was watching that cobe suck down that ruby red lip that was stinkin awesome.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Awesome day hand!!! I was getting a little worried we where gonna come home empty handed. High light of my day was watching that cobe suck down that ruby red lip that was stinkin awesome.


Yeah man that was awesome.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

nice :thumbup:


----------

